# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Bibliothque pour application distribue

## aquilon11

Bonjour,
Je suis  la recherche dune bibliothque .NET pour une application distribu.

Pour NServiceBus la licence RPL me semble limite  lutilisation personnelle ou la recherche.
Rebus trop rcent pour un projet de longue dure.
Akka.net bon produit, mais viens du monde Java.
NetMQ plus une mthode quune bibliothque
Mes critres comme tout le monde sont :
Une licence de type MIT
Une grande communaut dutilisateur.
Simple dutilisation
Un bon niveau dabstraction pour pouvoir le remplacer en cours de projet en minimisant limpact des modifications.
Compatible Mono.
Merci de partager vos remarques, et propositions.

----------

